# Current Progress on Jabberslythe



## JI7 (Mar 10, 2011)

Just wanted to add some pics of my Jabberslythe sculpt in progress. Previous progress pics can be found in this forum on another thread titled 'Jabberslythe' (I think.) Just thought the original thread had gotten a bit buried and wanted to generate new interest. For those who have been waiting for new pics after I posted the original thread, I told you progress would be slow didn't I? And I was right - mostly because I am lazy. Enjoy.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Awesome work, but to be honest he looks like he's about to be raped by that metal rod. :shok:


----------



## JI7 (Mar 10, 2011)

wombat_tree said:


> Awesome work, but to be honest he looks like he's about to be raped by that metal rod. :shok:


He's a Jabberslythe so he probably deserves it.:laugh:


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Gonna be interesting to see how this one turns out, liking it so far


----------



## JI7 (Mar 10, 2011)

*Progress on the Jabberslythe's legs*

Still slow going but here are some more pics of additional progress (minute progress really). The large limb is more or less finished whilst the other two limbs aren't, but I wanted to get some pics up to give people an idea of how things are looking. Once the legs are finished this side of the Jabberslythe will be complete and I will commence work on the other side. I probably won't post any pics of that side until it is completely finished. After that, I will have to come up with a wicked tongue, which may be sculpted in 'green stuff' and of course there are the wings. I don't think this will be done for another 6 months at the rate I am working - too much else I need to or would rather be doing with my time. As per usual, any comments are welcome.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

This thing looks creepy as hell, and equally brilliant.

Sterling work :victory:


----------



## JI7 (Mar 10, 2011)

Varakir said:


> This thing looks creepy as hell, and equally brilliant.
> 
> Sterling work :victory:


Thanks a bunch. Pass the word on so others can take a gander - doesn't seem to be getting many views. Maybe people just aren't interested in this kind of project.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Coming along nicely with some quality sculpting.

Looking forward to the six month mark so we can see him completed.

Reppage to you. :biggrin:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

JI7 said:


> Thanks a bunch. Pass the word on so others can take a gander - doesn't seem to be getting many views. Maybe people just aren't interested in this kind of project.


I've found the project logs section isn't as well frequented as other areas of the boards, if your after more feedback i'd stick a picture up in painting and modelling and you'll probably get a better response


----------



## JI7 (Mar 10, 2011)

Varakir said:


> I've found the project logs section isn't as well frequented as other areas of the boards, if your after more feedback i'd stick a picture up in painting and modelling and you'll probably get a better response


Thanks for that suggestion - did it.


----------



## JI7 (Mar 10, 2011)

*Ok, I lied - more progress pics pre completion*

Got all 6 legs on the completed side. Still need to do a bit of sculpting where the two back legs meet his ass end and then its over the the other side to repeat the process. I know it may be difficult to see what is what in the pics since his legs look to be in a bit of a tangle but believe me, it looks pretty sweet in person. Looking forward to getting the wings and tongue on too. By the time this is finished it is going to be a lot bigger than I anticipated, but I don't mind since I didn't really have specific dimensions to work to. I tried to find out how big he should be in order to use him as a playing piece when I first started this project but couldn't get any definite answers so now he is just a show piece. I so wish I could paint but I suck at that so I won't be ruining the sculpt by painting him unless I can get the money and desire together to pay for a professional job. I painted one of my sculptures called 'Behemoth' which you can find in the gallery and although it wasn't a complete load of shit I kinda loathe it now. Anyway, more to come in the coming months. I know I said I would be about 6 months completing this but I am going to try to motivate myself and do it in 2.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Ok dude, your sculpting skills are wicked as hell...but what the hell is that thing?

+Rep of course.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## JI7 (Mar 10, 2011)

*Its a Jabberslythe from the Beastmen army.*



Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Ok dude, your sculpting skills are wicked as hell...but what the hell is that thing?
> 
> +Rep of course.
> 
> ...


It's a Jabberslythe. A friend of mine suggested that I should apply my sculpting hobby to Warhammer and let me borrow a couple of army playing books (Skaven and Beastmen) to have a browse through. I was already focused as a hobby sculptor on sci-fi, fantasy and horror themed projects and have been keenly aware of Warhammer for years so it wasn't that big a step in terms of subject matter. Whilst looking through the Beastmen book I came across the Jabberslythe description (no pictures though) and was impressed with how wicked he sounded. I decided that I wanted to make one since GamesWorkshop don't do one themselves. So this is my take on how the Jabberslythe is described in the Beastmen armies book (artistic license included of course).


----------



## JI7 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who has had a look and commented so far, and especially those who have given me rep. When all is finished I am going to post a short video so that people can see the sculpt in 360 degrees. I am also planning to do some short tutorials as I begin work on the other side of the sculpture and will get those posted so that people who have asked can see some of the techniques I use. As for posting videos, is there a way to post them on the forum or should I just post them on YouTube and provide a link?


----------



## JI7 (Mar 10, 2011)

More progress on the Jabberslythe but not a lot. Below is a link to the first of a series of videos that I am going to make and post on YouTube. This first one is an introduction to the Jabberslythe project and contains a video clip showing the sculpture from 360 degrees at its current state of completion. The series of videos to follow will show progress on the Jabberslythe's uncompleted side through to finish and also provide some tutorial elements so keep an eye out for when I post these. Hope you like the video and pass the word along for anyone interested in seeing the tutorials.


----------



## JI7 (Mar 10, 2011)

This is the next video for the Jabberslythe tutorials project. Any further tutorial videos will not be posted on this thread so if you want to follow this project then go to the Miscellaneous Tutorials forum where I will be adding all future videos.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

WOW, again you have been gifted with some great skills! Truley awesome and cant wait to see more of your work!


----------



## JI7 (Mar 10, 2011)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> WOW, again you have been gifted with some great skills! Truley awesome and cant wait to see more of your work!


Thanks a lot. Most of the time I just can't decide if I should pack it all in or keep slogging on because I see so many amazing sculptors out there who surpass anything I have ever done; I often wonder if I will ever get to their level. I will be doing some sculpting tonight but don't know how much - filming it all is pretty obtrusive so I have to really motivate myself to do it. Hopefully I will have another video in 2-4 weeks.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

I have passed over this thread many times and finally stopped for a look-see. Wow. The skillz you have are amazing. This is a really interesting model, so well executed I don't even have words for it. I'll watch for your threads from now on! rep for the effort.


----------



## JI7 (Mar 10, 2011)

KjellThorngaard said:


> I have passed over this thread many times and finally stopped for a look-see. Wow. The skillz you have are amazing. This is a really interesting model, so well executed I don't even have words for it. I'll watch for your threads from now on! rep for the effort.


Thanks man. It's seeing people interested that gives me motivation to keep at it.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

this is fucking awsome dude, just.....wow......

what sort of puty do you use?


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Definitely keep at it!~ It looks awesome and I want to see it finished!~


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

It's very very chaotic for sure and such a great sculpt! You've got skills. Make me one!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

JI7 said:


> Most of the time I just can't decide if I should pack it all in or keep slogging on because I see so many amazing sculptors out there who surpass anything I have ever done; I often wonder if I will ever get to their level.


Can I have some of what your smokin? If I had half of the skill you did I would be estatic! I know I say the same thing as you said when I see other peoples paint jobs on their minis, Golden Demons, etc.

I know staying motivated can be a pain in the ass as well. Ive been burnt out for the last couple weeks with me Krieg, didnt help either that I jacked up my wrist while bowling. Anyways, keep at it man, your doing great!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

I was just happily trolling the forums and i come across this  i have no idea what it is but the detail looks really good nice and leathery. Can't wait to see how this pans out


----------



## JI7 (Mar 10, 2011)

khrone forever said:


> this is fucking awsome dude, just.....wow......
> 
> what sort of puty do you use?


On this particular sculpture I have used a bit of milliput black, a smidgen of green stuff and a lot of Super Sculpey firm, which is what makes up the bulk of the sculpture. Glad you like it. In the future I will hopefully be doing some videos with green stuff putty if you find that more useful as a wargamer.


----------



## JI7 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the encouragement and compliments and feedback. Sorry I don't reply to you all personally. If you have any questions about the sculpt I will however make sure to make a reply specific to those questions. Cool Beans!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Great work mate!

Ohhh, I forgot to mention...If you ever truly get that itch to really pack it in, (Which I hope you never do) send it to me first!


----------



## JI7 (Mar 10, 2011)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Great work mate!
> 
> Ohhh, I forgot to mention...If you ever truly get that itch to really pack it in, (Which I hope you never do) send it to me first!


Thanks again. I can never really decide if doing the voiceover is useful or if it just makes the video really boring. On top of that, I hate hearing my own voice when it's been recorded. Unfortunately I will definitely be doing voiceovers in the future since I am going to do some sessions where I walk you through a couple of techniques; so that sucks for everybody because now you all have to listen to me waffle on some more. Next video will probably be finishing off the neck and the one after that I will be showing you a technique for creating belly skin folds - a different technique to the way I have been creating skin folds thus far. Probably will be 2-4 weeks again before the next video unless I can get my shit together. If I ever get sick of looking at any of my work then I will definitely consider sending something your way.:wink:


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Your voice sounds just fine, don't worry about it too much. Though one tip might be to write down whatever you're going to say, or at least bullet points so that you don't say that many "um's" and "likes". 

I really like what you've done and are doing with this guy. And P.S., DoE already has a lot of stuff, send it/them my way. :biggrin:


----------



## JI7 (Mar 10, 2011)

arumichic said:


> Your voice sounds just fine, don't worry about it too much. Though one tip might be to write down whatever you're going to say, or at least bullet points so that you don't say that many "um's" and "likes".
> 
> I really like what you've done and are doing with this guy. And P.S., DoE already has a lot of stuff, send it/them my way. :biggrin:


Yeah, I did try to script a video before but it just sounded too mechanical. For this video I did have an outline but it didn't seem to help. I will keep you in mind then too.:wink: Glad you like the project, by the way.


----------



## JI7 (Mar 10, 2011)

Ok, so I deleted the Tutorial 2 post and am now reposting the video. Basically, I was not happy with the voiceover on the video so I re-recorded it and edited the video a bit with a different ending track and added a scanned image of some of my concept/design sketches (I'm rubbish at drawing) to help in explaining my design process and why I don't really rely on drawing to design my creatures. So this is the new Tutorial 2 video - same video really with a few changes.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Well I think I've ran out of superlatives as other people have said them all. But bloody hell! If I could sculpt like that I'd be ecstatic. I hope you can finish it soon. Are you going to be painting it too?


----------



## JI7 (Mar 10, 2011)

Daemon Prince Paintbox said:


> Well I think I've ran out of superlatives as other people have said them all. But bloody hell! If I could sculpt like that I'd be ecstatic. I hope you can finish it soon. Are you going to be painting it too?


Thanks a bunch - hope you subscribe. About the painting, I don't paint very well myself so I won't be doing anything with the paint job. I painted one of my last projects and although it wasn't too bad I wish I could have done a better job. Here is a link to it if you want to have a look:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=6518


----------



## JI7 (Mar 10, 2011)

This is the third sculpting video following the Introduction video. In this one I show you some new techniques like how I make the Jabberslythe's belly wrinkles using a pasta machine to roll out a sheet of clay and then pinch and shape it and so on... Soon I will be filming the construction/sculpting of the Jabberslythe's front limb and his back two limbs so give me a month or so and the Jabberslythe will be getting near completion - not really, there are a lot of post-sculpting elements to attend to.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

It's coming along very nicely! Look forward to it being done.


----------



## JI7 (Mar 10, 2011)

Daemon Prince Paintbox said:


> It's coming along very nicely! Look forward to it being done.


You and me both.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Your ability with the sculpting clay is stunning. I don't even have enough confidence in my gs skills to do more than fill holes. Have some mondo rep man!


----------



## JI7 (Mar 10, 2011)

The Wraithlord said:


> Your ability with the sculpting clay is stunning. I don't even have enough confidence in my gs skills to do more than fill holes. Have some mondo rep man!


Thanks a lot. Funny thing is, I see a lot of other sculptors works and don't think mine is very good at all. I suppose all things are relative.


----------



## JI7 (Mar 10, 2011)

*Something A Little Different*

So this is why I haven't been posting anymore Jabberslythe videos recently but I promise to get started on filming the next one within the week. Below is a link to another thread in the Project Logs forum that I have posted. In the thread you will find two new videos I made showcasing another project I am working on "Armoured Alien: Modifying A Sculpture Using Green Stuff Putty." Go have a look and share it around with others. Be posting another Jabberslythe vid hopefully in the next month. :grin:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1074394#post1074394


----------



## JI7 (Mar 10, 2011)

*Help me decide.*

Just thought I would get some feedback from those of you who have subscribed to this thread and have followed the project as it has progressed. I am now at the point where I will be starting sculpting the limbs and I can't decide if I should:

1) Sculpt them as exact duplicates of the legs on the finished side of the sculpture

OR

2) Sculpt one or more of the legs as mutated or damaged?

Give me some feedback and it will help me to decide. :headbutt:


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Firstly, if I had as much skill at sculpting as you do in one of your little fingers, I'd be selling commisions and living off the wages!

Damn fine work chief.

Secondly, your videos are excellent - keep them coming. I've never been able to sculpt more than the odd purity seal or maybe gap fill fur, but watching those vids is giving me an idea that I'd like to give something a bit bigger a go.

And, in answer to your last post - I suggest just a little battle damage - maybe a broken lance or several arrows, something like that. I think it would add to the overall menacing nature of the beast if it looks like its been stabbed but is still going like nothing is wrong.

I'll be following this plog from now on, so keep it up mate - superb work. Your confidence may need a lttle work, but your ability already outstrips your own belief!:biggrin:

Also, have some rep - wish I could give you more.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

I definitely don't think they should be exact duplicates. I like DecrepidDragons idea of a bit of battle damage. This would add some nice dynamism to the model.

I eagerly await your next instalment. 

All the best.


----------



## JI7 (Mar 10, 2011)

DecrepitDragon said:


> Firstly, if I had as much skill at sculpting as you do in one of your little fingers, I'd be selling commisions and living off the wages!
> 
> Damn fine work chief.
> 
> ...





Daemon Prince Paintbox said:


> I definitely don't think they should be exact duplicates. I like DecrepidDragons idea of a bit of battle damage. This would add some nice dynamism to the model.
> 
> I eagerly await your next instalment.
> 
> All the best.


Been thinking about a lot of little extras and these are the ones that I am pretty sure I will add: 
1) A skeletal arm half hanging from his mouth - perhaps wedged in his teeth or something
2) I want to add some parasites living off his skin - maybe just one or two like a giant tick or a giant dust mite
3) I will be adding lots of bristles, hair, stubble on some parts of his anatomy

As for your suggestions, I will definitely add some arrows and perhaps a broken spear or two. As for the Jabberslythe's fore arm - the biggest one - I think I will take a cue from nature and make this arm infected with some type of fungus like the zombie-fungus that kills ants. Any more ideas feel free to share. Thanks you guys.k:


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Your ideas sound sick but in a good way. Do Jabberslythes have claws (sorry not got the beastman codex)? You could perhaps look at fiddler crabs.


----------



## JI7 (Mar 10, 2011)

Daemon Prince Paintbox said:


> Your ideas sound sick but in a good way. Do Jabberslythes have claws (sorry not got the beastman codex)? You could perhaps look at fiddler crabs.


The description of the Jabberslythe can be a bit open to interpretation. It says specifically that it is multi-limbed like an insect, and that is the reason I chose to make parts of his body exo-skeletal, such as his limbs. So in answer to your question, I don't recall anything specific being said about 'claws' but he certainly ought to have something like claws such as barbs or even protruding bone or horns somewhere on his anatomy. If by 'claws' you meant pincers like on a crab then again it doesn't say anything specific about whether the Jabberslythe has them or not but since the description is pretty open to artistic license I gave him pincers on his front limbs anyway just for effect. Will certainly have a look at fiddler crabs.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

I was just running over all of my army books earlier, and happened to see the Beastman book. I thought of this sculpting your doing at the moment, and then a stray random thought invaded my brain:

_"Doesn't the name Jabberslythe remind me of the Jabberwocky?"_

So I had a lttle trawl, and found this picture ( posting the link rather than the picture, its your thread after all! ).

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=ja...tbnw=234&start=14&ndsp=12&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:14

I thought it might serve as a lttle inspiration, though I know you alreaddy have the form mostly visualised if not finished. Even if it doesn't inspire, its a good benchmark for the overall feel of the Jabberslythe I think. Hope it helps.


----------



## JI7 (Mar 10, 2011)

DecrepitDragon said:


> I was just running over all of my army books earlier, and happened to see the Beastman book. I thought of this sculpting your doing at the moment, and then a stray random thought invaded my brain:
> 
> _"Doesn't the name Jabberslythe remind me of the Jabberwocky?"_
> 
> ...


Thanks for this link. I really like this depiction of the Jabberwocky and it certainly does look very 'Jabberslythe.' I've got another idea for my Jabberslythe which was inspired by a photo of a giant waterbug. Waterbugs carry their eggs on their backs until they hatch and are mature enough to make it on their own. I want to add a bunch of egg pods just under the Jabberslythe's thorax (or whatever equivalent the Jabberslythe has to a thorax). When all is said and done I think even I will be impressed with it. Thanks for the support and ideas.k:


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Just stopping by to let you know I think this is a kick ass project dude...now, hurry up and finish it and send it my way....LOL!


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

How's it coming? Looking awesome?


----------



## JI7 (Mar 10, 2011)

Daemon Prince Paintbox said:


> How's it coming? Looking awesome?


:no:I haven't gotten much done really in almost a month but I am going to do a session tonight - promise. Don't give up hope yet - it'll get done eventually. Thanks for checking in though.:biggrin:


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey, you had any time to work on the Jabberslythe? Been missing the regular updates. And I want to see such a cool model finished (and painted)


----------



## JI7 (Mar 10, 2011)

Daemon Prince Paintbox said:


> Hey, you had any time to work on the Jabberslythe? Been missing the regular updates. And I want to see such a cool model finished (and painted)


I've just started a degree module and have also started a city & guilds level 2 course so I have been busy getting into the swing of things and trying to get on some sort of schedule to accommodate everything - think I've got it sorted so that I can do a solid 3 hours of sculpting per week. In the past month though I have only done a couple short sessions of sculpting, but I am currently doing a sort of appetiser video to keep interest piqued. The video is being edited and will be up in the next couple of days. It shows some sculpting of the Jabberslythe's jowls with a finished shot and some techniques used in the creation of his claw which is in preparation for sculpting his front limb, which will be my focus in the upcoming months. Sorry to keep everyone hanging but this is what it is like when you aren't sculpting for a living - I have to fit sculpting in around my living. So have a look in a couple of days and a new video should be up.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh well. All the best with your studies.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

That sculpt is awesomely creepy. You have my vote for Artisan / Artificier awards.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

JI7 said:


> ... So have a look in a couple of days and a new video should be up.


...Paces back and forth waiting in anticipation!


----------



## JI7 (Mar 10, 2011)

*Tutorial 4*

Ok, so this is the next video but not a lot of progress is seen here; mostly just some sculpting you haven't seen before on his lower jaw and some putty work in preparation for getting stuck into sculpting his right, front limb with pincer. A necessary step but one that doesn't really provide for a noticeable visual change to the sculpture. Now that I have a schedule sorted out for my school work I can get back onto a schedule with my sculpting. I am planning a long sculpting session this weekend and so I should have plenty of video in a couple of weeks for another video. Sorry for the lull in progressing things but I should now be able to move things along steadily. Thank you to everyone who has been supportive of this project. I warned you it would be a long one and so far it has been. Enjoy and hang in there; I believe in the end it will be worth it.


----------



## JI7 (Mar 10, 2011)

jaysen said:


> That sculpt is awesomely creepy. You have my vote for Artisan / Artificier awards.


Thanks for your support. :so_happy:


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Some more really informative stuff in that last video mate. Good to see the little details too.

Its a bit of a shame you have to slow down on your sculpting time, but I'm a patient guy so I can wait. Life can be a tad insistent on getting some of our attention can't it?

Hope your studies go well for you - it might allow you more time on this sculpt!

Still looking brilliant as always.:victory:


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey hope all's well. Not heard from you in a while. You may have seen GW have now made a Jabberslythe model. However I think yours is cooler.


----------



## JI7 (Mar 10, 2011)

Daemon Prince Paintbox said:


> Hey hope all's well. Not heard from you in a while. You may have seen GW have now made a Jabberslythe model. However I think yours is cooler.


Been so busy. So far I am struggling to manage a couple hours of sculpting a week so progress is very slow but it is moving along. I have been made aware of GW's Jabberslythe by many people as you can imagine but thanks for thinking to tell me anyway. I like my Jabberslythe better too and I say that as objectively as I can. That being said, I have only seen one image of GW's model so to be fair in judging it I would need to see it in greater detail. I still have you in mind for painting my Jabberslythe once it is done. Thanks for checking up.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Dont let GW scare you off this project JI7! I got your back...and your sculpture! :grin:


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

No worries matey bob. All the best.


----------

